# Nice quietish pub in central london...?



## Hellsbells (Sep 4, 2008)

I know that's a bit vague, but I'm basically looking for a few recommendations. Preferably somewhere fairly near a tube station, needs to be fairly quiet (i.e somewhere to sit down and not completely rammed with 5 million people) and not dodgy. 
It's for a Friday night, so I realise this may be alot to ask for in central london....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2008)

How central?


----------



## brix (Sep 4, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I know that's a bit vague, but I'm basically looking for a few recommendations. Preferably somewhere fairly near a tube station, needs to be fairly quiet (i.e somewhere to sit down and not completely rammed with 5 million people) and not dodgy.
> It's for a Friday night, so I realise this may be alot to ask for in central london....




Met some friends for a meal in central London last Friday night and we were looking for somewhere to have a quiet drink.  We were in the Charlotte Street area and all the pubs were rammed.  We ended up in this little basement wine bar http://www.viewmanchester.co.uk/pubsandbars/vino-latinos-userreview-15401.html which is close to Oxford Circus tube.  Don't ask me why the review is on a Manchester site - it's definitely in London!  The decor may not have been to my taste but it was perfect for what we wanted.  We sat down at a table and a lovely waitress brought us our drinks.  We were able to chat and catch up with each other in a comfortable, quiet environment.  Not sure what beers they have but we had a decent bottle of Sauvignon Blanc for about £14.

Don't get me wrong, this isn't the greatest bar in the world.  But for a quiet drink in central London on a Friday night it was perfect.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> How central?



Well i work in Covent Garden and my friend works in Barbican. I need the central line to get home and she needs bakerloo.


----------



## brix (Sep 4, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Well i work in Covent Garden and my friend works in Barbican. I need the central line to get home and she needs bakerloo.



Ahem!  The bar above is near Oxford Circus tube.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 4, 2008)

Why not try Tottenham Court Road instead.  It's on Central line and on Northern Line so if you lived South, you could just change at Charing Cross


----------



## joffle (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the Harp near trafalgar square/charing cross on the way towards covent garden. Its small but you can normally get a seat and good choice of real ales.


----------



## joevsimp (Sep 4, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why not try Tottenham Court Road instead.  It's on Central line and on Northern Line so if you lived South, you could just change at Charing Cross



oh, The Angel near tottenham court road

its small but perfectly formed, and is a Sam Smith's so its cheaper, just dont expect any big name brews

http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub502.html


----------



## allington100 (Sep 4, 2008)

joevsimp said:


> oh, The Angel near tottenham court road
> 
> its small but perfectly formed, and is a Sam Smith's so its cheaper, just dont expect any big name brews
> 
> http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub502.html



One of my favourites , will never forget the day when the entire cast'n'crew of some freaked out music video arrived late one afternoon.  The pub became so full we almost fell off our seats.  

Don't worry it's not normally like that.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 4, 2008)

Top of my head, Three Tunns, kind of behind Marble Arch.


----------



## Mitre10 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yorkshire Grey is a nice little pub, near Oxford Circus again so good for both Bakerloo and Central lines:

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/91/916/Yorkshire_Grey/Fitzrovia


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys - I will be trying several of these out tonight


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 5, 2008)

upstairs of Waxy's Little Sister.
can actually sit and converse in there...

though i not been for a while now.


----------



## Mitre10 (Sep 5, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> upstairs of Waxy's Little Sister.
> can actually sit and converse in there...
> 
> though i not been for a while now.




I never knew there was an upstairs to that place - always walked past as it looks pretty small and busy at ground floor level, d'oh!!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah it's cool.

upstairs is small. has a fireplace. leather sofas.
can hold good conversations in there...


----------



## Cid (Sep 5, 2008)

Interested as to how this turned out; a quiet pub in central London is... well, if there is one it must be fucking nasty.


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Mitre10 said:


> Yorkshire Grey is a nice little pub, near Oxford Circus again so good for both Bakerloo and Central lines:
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/91/916/Yorkshire_Grey/Fitzrovia




mmm, yes!

if it's the one i'm thinking of


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 5, 2008)

there's a nice youngs pub in a mews in Knightsbridge (somewhere near Belgrave Sq) which is usually quite quiet


----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> there's a nice youngs pub in a mews in Knightsbridge (somewhere near Belgrave Sq) which is usually quite quiet


I was just going to post to recommend this one. I think there might be a couple of pubs located in the dead end mews that are found around Belgrave Sq.

The one I'm thinking of might be a tad too quiet. Mobiles are strictly forbidden and the landlord does not appreciate any loudness


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 5, 2008)

T & P said:


> I was just going to post to recommend this one.



yeah, but what's it called? can't remember


----------



## Mitre10 (Sep 6, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> mmm, yes!
> 
> if it's the one i'm thinking of




Which one are you thinking of??

Am well acquainted with most of the "dodgy" pubs in London and this one is very far from it, just a quiet backstreet place.


----------



## the button (Sep 6, 2008)

Marquis of Granby, nr Charing Cross. Past the Oscar Wilde statue, top of the street, bit to the right, IIRC. Good selection of hand-pulled beers. 

Not to be confused with the Marquis of Granby in New Cross, which is a fucking toilet.


----------



## ethel (Sep 6, 2008)

the marquis of granby shut down quite a while ago...


----------



## the button (Sep 6, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> the marquis of granby shut down quite a while ago...



The one near Charing X? Damn, they took out the wrong one.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 6, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> there's a nice youngs pub in a mews in Knightsbridge (somewhere near Belgrave Sq) which is usually quite quiet


 No name, no address. You really do want to keep this one quiet, don't you?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 6, 2008)

Cid said:


> Interested as to how this turned out; a quiet pub in central London is... well, if there is one it must be fucking nasty.



or hidden from office workers...


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> yeah, but what's it called? can't remember


I have now been reminded. It's the Grenadier:

http://www.pubs.com/pub_details.cfm?ID=193


----------



## the button (Sep 6, 2008)

The Rose & Crown on Colombo St is lovely (5/10 mins walk from Waterloo, less from Southwark). My favourite pub in London, I reckon. 

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/36/3605/Rose_and_Crown/Southwark


----------

